# AT&T DSL, Linksys, Siemens



## tjrome13 (Dec 29, 2005)

Ok, I recently made the switch from a cable modem to DSL (AT&T). With the switch, I've starting having wireless router problems.

Here's my info:
I have a Linksys WRT54Gv5. 
My DSL modem is a Siemens 4100 Speedstream

I can connect to the internet straight through the modem no problem. I can connect with a direct wired connection through the router: no problem.

But when I try to go wireless, the connect lasts for about 2-5minutes then just dies. I can power cycle the router and then I regain my connection for another 2-5minutes. I _seems_ like my router config is ok because when wired to it, I have no problem, and the connection seems to last as long as I need it. 

Other things I've tried: turning my router's DHCP host off (it's my understanding that the 4100 Speedstream is also a router). This did not fix the problem.

I don't think I need to set up PPPoE through the router because my login info is in the modem. Any suggestions with Modem settings (192.168.0.1) or my router seetngs (192.168.1.1)?

Perhaps my wireless router is just dying (it's >2 years old and a *linksys*??? :wink:

Much thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you're using the wireless adapter's wireless client to control the connections, you need to disable WZC in Windows services. It's near the bottom of the services list.


----------



## tjrome13 (Dec 29, 2005)

Sorry, should I mentioned, I'm connecting with a macintosh (iMAC 17", intel duo (not a core 2 duo). 

Again, I had no problem ~3 weeks ago with the same router via a cable modem. 

I've read tons and tons of mac users haing problems with the linksys WRT54G...i'm tempted to just jump from the linksys ship, but thought I'd seek help her first...


----------



## tjrome13 (Dec 29, 2005)

Update:

This problem is Mac specific. when I run my imac in boot-camp (running Windows XP), no problems. 

It's weird, suddenly my Mac is killing my wireless.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I wish I could help, but I know virtually nothing about the Mac. It does seem you've narrowed it down to something the Mac is doing.


----------



## tjrome13 (Dec 29, 2005)

Looks like I"m not alone:
http://www.macworld.com/forums/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=511531&an=0&page=5


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Time to downgrade. :smile:


----------

